# clear markers installed



## iCruze1.8 (May 7, 2011)

Where did you get those from? Did you have to remove the bumper to install those, or could you go through the wheel well after removing the wheel/tire? 

They look really nice!


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

Well u can take a small flat screwdriver and pop them out of the bumper and new one goes right back in that it or other way take the splash shield off and u can go from inside the bumper but the old one come out easy from going from the front with a small screwdriver. 

here you go 
..: Klearz : Chevrolet :..


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Looks like you got the clear with white housing, correct? Seems pricey for side marker lights.


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

Clear with black housing and ya 100$ 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

What are your fog lights are they just tinted lenses? I just picked up some smoked ones on eBay w black housings for 40 bucks yesterday. So I guess that's good? I thought that was even high ish for what it is. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

What are your fog lights are they just tinted lenses? I just picked up some smoked ones on eBay w black housings for 40 bucks yesterday. So I guess that's good? I thought that was even high ish for what it is. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Wow, I want clear markers, but $100?!


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

Matt585 said:


> What are your fog lights are they just tinted lenses? I just picked up some smoked ones on eBay w black housings for 40 bucks yesterday. So I guess that's good? I thought that was even high ish for what it is.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App



Ya I painted them with stain glass paint works great 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

titan2782 said:


> Wow, I want clear markers, but $100?!


Yaaa I know but it's worth it 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Sonic (Oct 21, 2012)

I saw that price about 2 months ago and was turned off as well - hats off to you though for taking the risk, buying them and they look great! Its those little things others find not worth the price that makes your ride worth more to you.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Sonic said:


> Its those little things others find not worth the price that makes your ride worth more to you.


You said it. Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

Greasemonkey2012 said:


> Ya I painted them with stain glass paint works great
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Do u have a picture of them at night? I'm interested in doing this and want to see how they look it u could. Thanks man


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

Matt585 said:


> Do u have a picture of them at night? I'm interested in doing this and want to see how they look it u could. Thanks man
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Yaa Ill post a picture 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks Man I look forward to seeing that


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

Matt585 said:


> Thanks Man I look forward to seeing that
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App











Here you go buddy 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

That is awesome man. Hope u didn't copyright that. Hah thanks bro greatly appreciated I really like it. Nice cruze


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

thanks man ahah no man im probably the only one that has the painted yellow fogs everyone has Laminex film on them or yellow bulbs




Matt585 said:


> That is awesome man. Hope u didn't copyright that. Hah thanks bro greatly appreciated I really like it. Nice cruze
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

I've been looking for clear markers. Glad I came across this. I have a 2012 Victory Red RS LTZ. Does it matter what color the housing is if I buy the led's?


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

bci26401 said:


> I've been looking for clear markers. Glad I came across this. I have a 2012 Victory Red RS LTZ. Does it matter what color the housing is if I buy the led's?


Well it does and it doesn't their a few selection of lenses and housing well the black housing look nice u can see the black through the clear lenses when the led is on but it all depends on the owner but looks at the site they show you all the selection let me know what u get 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

